# Wie viele Kernel habt Ihr in Eurem Bootmanager?

## platinumviper

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele Kernel ihr für das hautsächlich verwendete Gentoo System bereit haltet. Wer hautsächlich einen AMD64 im 64-Bit Modus verwendet sollte die Kernel einer 32-Bit Installation auf dem selben Rechner nicht mit zählen (und natürlich auch keine Kernel für Debian, SuSE, ...).

Bei mir sind es normalerweise die letzten drei Original 2.6er und die letzten zwei mm-Kernel, sobald 2.7 erscheint kommen noch zwei davon dazu.  :Smile: 

platinumviper

----------

## makii

Hmm, ich hab derzeit 7 Kernels in meinem grub, das rührt aber daher dass ich zu faul bin die alten zu löschen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Immer nur 1 kernel - zur Zeit gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11   :Wink: 

----------

## tph

2, natürlich.

der erste, rockstable und immer für den Notfall da

und

der zweite, den den ich nutze  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chrib

Normalerweise halte ich drei Kernel vor, einer davon dient als Notfallkernel, falls das System mal nicht so ganz will. Der zweite ist ein Produktivkernel und dann noch einen an dem ich ab und an rumbastel.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## deejay

habe 3 Kernels drin. Einen produktiven einen als sicherheit und den anderen habe ich nur noch nicht gelöscht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thepi

Hatte bis vor kurzem 3 Kernel - einen für Produktivarbeit zuhause, einen für Unterwegs (ist ein Laptop), einen als Fallback, ohne udev  :Wink: 

Der Heim- und Unterwegs-Kernel ist jetzt der Gleiche, nur mit unterschiedlichen Bootparametern  :Smile: 

Gruß

pi~

----------

## Decker

3 Kernel. Getreu nach Debian: Stable, Unstable und Testing   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Genone

Auf dem Server sinds glaub ich momentan so etwa 25 ...

Auf dem Desktop 3 mal x86 und 2 mal amd64.

Auf dem Notebook 3 Einträge, ist aber alles derselbe Kernel mit unterschiedlichen Runleveln   :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Einer langt mir!  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

1. Der Aktuelle

2. Der Vorgänger - Falls beim 'Aktuellen' Langzeitfehler auftreten

3. Der Temporäre - Um neue Konfigurationen zu testen

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab mein Gentoo am WE neu aufgesetzt. Von daher hab ich zur Zeit nur einen Kernel im Bootmanager  :Smile:  Das sollte sich aber bald ändern.. Dann hab ich wieder 2-3 verschiedene (hauptsächlich zum ausprobieren)

----------

## Arudil

Ich hab nur den Eintrag 'Gentoo'.

Allerdings hab ich auf meiner /boot ne Ansammlung aller möglichen Kernel. Grub-sei-Dank kann man die dann einfach booten ohne elendsviele Kernel zu haben  :Wink: 

----------

## Jtb

Einen Kernel aber zwei Einträge -> einmal mit Quiet und Gensplash und einmal als Verbose ohne Splash..

Alte Kernel gebe ich bei Grub direkt als /usr/src/linux-[oldversion]/arch/i386/boot/bzImage an - so gewöhnt man sich auch an, die Kernelconfig zweimal zu überdenken  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Ich hab in der grub.conf z.Z. drei Kernel drin:

- Gentoo Linux 2.6.7 (11.Aug.2004 - Vanilla vga=0x31A splash=silent)

- Gentoo Linux 2.6.8.1 (03.Oct. 2004 - Vanilla vga=0x31A splash=silent)

- Gentoo Linux 2.6.8.1 (18.Oct. 2004 - Vanilla video=vesafb splash=verbose)

Damit komme ich soweit erst mal zurecht!  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

3 sind's zur zeit... meistens aber nur 2  :Wink: 

----------

## chalimar

eines.

wozu auch mehr? development-sources 2.6.9 übrigens ... werde mir aber demnächst wohl mal aktuelle gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9 draufhauen. oder 2.6.10 vielleicht schon. demnächst ist nämlich dehnbar  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hab nur einen, wozu brauche ich denn mehr als einen? Ich baue schließlich einen neuen kernel, wenn ich weiß, dass der neue kernel mind. so viel kann, wie der alte. Dann braucht man nur einen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

zwei.

- 2.6.9-ac7-mh3  <-- testing

- 2.6.9-ac6-mh3  <-- stable

Poly

----------

## Gekko

Eintrag hab ich eigentlich nur einen in meinem Grub, weil ich immer einen Link auf den aktuellen Kernel mache   :Surprised: 

Ansonsten heb ich mir immer nur die letzten configs auf.

----------

## amne

Auf dem Desktop 13 Kernel aus der 2.4er Serie und einmal Memtest, auf dem Notebook wurde durch eine defekte Festplatte vor kurzem aufgeräumt, daher "nur" 7.

----------

## mrsteven

 :Shocked: 

Wofür braucht man so viele Kernel-Images?

----------

## ugus

Hi,

ich hab 4 kernel-images

----------

## amne

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wofür braucht man so viele Kernel-Images?

 

Brauchen: Eins fürs Booten, eins falls der aktuelle mal kaputt geht. Der Rest ist einfach aus Aufräumfaulheit vorhanden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Cenrim

pff... aufräumfaulheit führtz bei mir nur dazu, dass ich bis zu 15 kernel unter /boot hab, trotzdem sind nur 3 in der liste.. 2.6.9-irgendwas, der ne ganze weile stabil war und dann immer 2 neue, wobei der 3. std-mäßig gebootet wird und der voherige dritte damit auf 2 rückt.. falls der neue wirklich schrott is ^^

also 1. alt, aber stabil, 2. recht neu, erwiesenermaßen lauffähig und 3. brandneu und nich umbedingt stabil   :Rolling Eyes: 

...so, jetz aba weiter nach memtest suchen..

----------

## NightDragon

Genau 2 Kernel.

Wieviele hier ist einer der Backup-Kernel, für den Notfall

Und der andere der aktuelle Kernel, mit dem ich arbeite und auch rumspiele.

----------

## zworK

2 Einträge für den aktuellen

Die 3 Vorgängerversionen

2 für Knoppix als Rettungsmedium

manchmal ist man auch zu Faul mal auszumisten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich hab immer 2 Kernel in Grub eingetragen und meist 2-3 im /boot Verzeichnis drin. Je nachdem wie oft ich Lust habe da mal aufzuräumen. Da meine Partition aber recht klein ist muss ich ab und an ran  :Smile: .

1. Kernel: aktueller Kernel

2. Kernel: letzter funktionierender Kernel

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Bei mir sinds auch 2:

  1. der Aktuelle, entweder stable, unstable oder testing, je nach Laune  :Wink: 

  2. meistens die Vorgängerversion die natürlich rock-stable und für den Notfall gedacht ist

----------

## Blackdream

hab 4 kerneln benutz aber nur einen bin aber auch zu faul aufzuräumen *g*

----------

## sirro

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 1. Der Aktuelle
> 
> 2. Der Vorgänger - Falls beim 'Aktuellen' Langzeitfehler auftreten

 

dito. Frueher hatte ich noch einen ohne Modul-Support dabei, falls mal Probleme mit den Modulen auftreten. Aber den hab ich irgendwann einfach nichtmehr uebernommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

sind jetzt so leichte 5

stable und diver zwischen schritte zu meinem jetzigen kernel.

----------

